# ‘Jeopardy!’ champ James Holzhauer has won over $1 million—here’s how he keeps winning



## the other mike (Apr 25, 2019)

James Holzhauer, a 34-year-old professional sports gambler, is blowing up the traditional “Jeopardy!” style of play — and taking home mad money as a result. Even if you’re not competing on a game show, though, experts say you can take something away from Holzhauer’s aggressive, and successful, strategy.

Holzhauer became the second person in the show’s history to surpass $1 million in winnings in nontournament play. After the game that aired Wednesday, his winnings totaled over $1.1 million.

How 'Jeopardy!' champ James Holzhauer has won over $1 million and keeps winning

I realize this isn't exactly what you'd generally call "breaking news" but it's a pretty big deal apparently. Anything but Russia, Trump or the Mueller report is fine with me.


----------



## I c h i g o (Apr 25, 2019)

Alex, I'll take Joe "Bite Me" Biden doesn't have what it takes to take on Trump for $1000 please


----------



## the other mike (Apr 25, 2019)

He's now up to over $2,225,000 .


----------



## the other mike (Apr 25, 2019)

I c h i g o said:


> Alex, I'll take Joe "Bite Me" Biden doesn't have what it takes to take on Trump for $1000 please


Fuck Biden. And btw, aren't there already 30 threads on his old gropy ass ?


----------



## I c h i g o (Apr 25, 2019)

Angelo said:


> I c h i g o said:
> 
> 
> > Alex, I'll take Joe "Bite Me" Biden doesn't have what it takes to take on Trump for $1000 please
> ...



My bad...I was being funny...


----------



## Pilot1 (Apr 25, 2019)

Obviously Russian collusion.  Putin is getting a cut.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 25, 2019)

Today, when Alex asked him how he prepared, he said that one of the ways was to go to the children's section of the library and study there.  The books are short, just the facts, and they have pictures which he said helped him to remember things better. 

I thought that was a very innovative approach.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 26, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Obviously Russian collusion.  Putin is getting a cut.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 26, 2019)

Well, today he didn't do as well as he usually does.  Only got around 49,000.

However......................he is well on his way to break Ken Jennings' record in less than 74 days (amount of time he was on).  Personally?  Both my roomie and I think that he's probably gonna make 2 1/2 million in less than 40 days. 

Chances are, as soon as he breaks the money record held by Jennings, he's gonna get bored and then lose.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 30, 2019)

Alex Trebek's new opening line is "Welcome to the James Holzhauer show. " 
*https://nypost.com/2019/04/30/james-holzhauer-ties-3rd-longest-jeopardy-streak-with-19th-win/*

Close game the other night.


----------



## the other mike (May 7, 2019)

*Why Isn’t James Holzhauer on Jeopardy! Tonight?
https://www.vulture.com/2019/05/why-isnt-james-holzhauer-on-jeopardy-tonight.html*

If you, like us, sat in front of the television tonight anticipating 21 minutes of James Holzhauer whipping his _Jeopardy!_competition into shape, only to see a game _completely _devoid of his tasteful button-ups, don’t worry. Take a breath. It’s all right. There’s a perfect reasonably explanation for this.

Holzhauer won’t play his next game until Monday, May 20. Per tradition, the spring Teachers Tournament gathers 15 educators of different disciplines from around the country to duke it out for a $100,000 prize. Some teachers, such as Colby Burnett, even go on to become _Jeopardy! _famous in their own right.

*When Holzhauer returns on May 20, he’ll have an astounding $1,691,008 in winnings over 22 games.*


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 7, 2019)

Last Friday, Alex had already said that James was going to have a bit of a break because of the Teacher's tournament.

Missed today's episode because of all the thunderstorms and the weathermen who were soaking up all the screen time they could.

Storm season sucks when the weather pre empts your shows.


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2019)

Jeopardy will be taking its summer break shortly


----------



## Porter Rockwell (May 7, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, today he didn't do as well as he usually does.  Only got around 49,000.
> 
> However......................he is well on his way to break Ken Jennings' record in less than 74 days (amount of time he was on).  Personally?  Both my roomie and I think that he's probably gonna make 2 1/2 million in less than 40 days.
> 
> Chances are, as soon as he breaks the money record held by Jennings, he's gonna get bored and then lose.



Quite frankly, I think this is rigged.  The winning - est contestant in the history of Jeopardy and the guy knows about stuff definitely NOT in children's books. He's winning in what we expect may be Trebek's final season so Trebek goes out in style with a program with a* major* audience.

I noticed that sometimes a contestant will give a wrong answer and another contestant will use that same answer a few questions later whereupon Trebek says "_Now is the time to for that answer."  _I smell a cheat sheet.

Finally, this modern marvel only looked bad in *ONE game.*  There was something different.  His wife was with him, signaling that she probably spent the night with him in the hotel and he didn't study as much as he normally does.  I think Jeopardy uses maybe a sample of the questions and if you study it and can memorize it, most of the answers are in it.  A gambler lives off his short term memory.  He's always keeping up with the other players hand. 

There are only three scenarios whereby this guy loses:

1)  He loses before someone figures out he's not really that smart about every topic

2)  They bring in Watson to end his streak

3)  The most likely scenario:  He overbids on a daily double late in the game, gets it wrong and can't catch back up.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2019)

Holtzhauer gets 97 percent of the answers correct and he plays with confidence he will know the answer

He is also amazingly fast on the buzzer as you watch other contestants frantically trying to buzz in

His opposition plays like losers. When they get a late Daily Double, instead of going for a double will say....$2,000 Alex


----------



## Porter Rockwell (May 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Holtzhauer gets 97 percent of the answers correct and he plays with confidence he will know the answer
> 
> He is also amazingly fast on the buzzer as you watch other contestants frantically trying to buzz in
> 
> His opposition plays like losers. When they get a late Daily Double, instead of going for a double will say....$2,000 Alex



The whole point is NOBODY knows 97 percent of every conceivable subject.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Holtzhauer gets 97 percent of the answers correct and he plays with confidence he will know the answer
> ...


He  does


----------



## Porter Rockwell (May 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No he doesn't.  I told you why. We can repeat it:

1)  Timing for this guy in what the directors of Jeopardy think will be Trebek's last season

2)  One contestant gives a wrong answer.  Another contestant uses that same answer to another question and Trebek says words to the effect "_now is the time for that answer_."

3) The ONLY time Holtzhauer had a serious challenge was after his wife came to town and stayed the night with him.  He didn't study the book all night

4)  By virtue of Holtzhauer's occupation, he specializes in the use of short term memory, so he gets a big boost from that.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Jeopardy has been on for over 50 years
Trebeck has been on for 35 years
They want to continue the Jeopardy tradition long after Trebeck leaves 
It’s integrety is unparalleled 

But since you are a conspiracy nutcase, answer this

If they were going to cheat, wouldn’t they bring a ringer in AFTER Trebeck is gone?  It is a time when fans would be deciding whether to watch the new host and you would want a ratings spike to sell the new host


----------



## Porter Rockwell (May 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You know, some of you professional posters lack anything for brains.  While studying law I also did investigations.  Investigations look for facts, trends, and what some people believe are coincidences.  That is a Hell of a long stretch from a conspiracy.

You're lacking in the IQ department to accuse me of that based upon the facts.  Regardless of what you think regarding Jeopardy, Trebek, etc.  more people are watching Jeopardy now due to Mr. Perfect.  More people know who Trebek is than at any time that show has been on - and in what is expected might be his last season.  Trebek leaves the air with a bang; it will bring a new generation to watch Jeopardy.  That is a clear motive to provide the contestants with sample questions and, *among* those practice questions, are the questions that will be asked on tv.  

Alex never sees the questions; the contestants see them albeit hidden among many other trivia questions.  Everything is not a conspiracy, Dude.  Hell, when I was a kid I recall USMC recruiters _"helping_" prep potential recruits to be able to pass the entrance exam at AFEES.  There was no "_conspiracy_," just recruiters nudging guys along so that the recruiter met his quota.  It's just business, not a freaking conspiracy and anyone that denies stuff like that happens is terribly naive.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



You FAIL to answer the question nut job 

Trebeck has inoperable cancer and does not need additional attention. His legacy is set

Whoever takes his place would need the help to win back Jeopardy viewers. Why wouldn’t they run Holtzhaer after Trebeck is gone


----------



## Porter Rockwell (May 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Don't call me names on the Internet you shit eating faggot.  

I gave you an opinion.  Trebeck, just like anybody else would like to go out being more popular than they ever were.  Mr. Perfect would be the ultimate replacement for Alex because everybody's perception is that he is the epitome of intelligence.  

If you want to see a nutjob, look in the mirror.  You are going to reap what you sow.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 8, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> 2) One contestant gives a wrong answer. Another contestant uses that same answer to another question and Trebek says words to the effect "_now is the time for that answer_."



That is because sometimes people get things confused that can seem similar.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (May 8, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > 2) One contestant gives a wrong answer. Another contestant uses that same answer to another question and Trebek says words to the effect "_now is the time for that answer_."
> ...



"_Now is the time for that answer_"  - It says coached and the actions of Mr. Perfect give a lot of credence to it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 8, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Sometimes people confuse things.  Some people mix up composers, some people mix up authors, and that is why he says "now is the time", because if you notice, all the clues have something in common, and if a player starts at the top and works their way down in a category, the easier clues give hints about what the harder clues are. 

I know that sometimes I get composers (and some authors) confused.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


You don’t think public sympathy over his battle with inoperable cancer enhances his popularity?
He needs some kind of gimmick?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (May 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Public sympathy goes just so far.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (May 8, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > 2) One contestant gives a wrong answer. Another contestant uses that same answer to another question and Trebek says words to the effect "_now is the time for that answer_."
> ...



SOMETIMES - and SOMETIMES not.


----------



## the other mike (May 30, 2019)

Latest update - he's won 31 or 32 in a row now and his total is $2,382,583 as of today's Jeopardy.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (May 30, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Latest update - he's won 31 or 32 in a row now and his total is $2,382,583 as of today's Jeopardy.



On one of the shows, a Jeopardy question gave away the secret: they use flash cards to prep the players.  *NOBODY* has that many answers in their head.  Some of you have watched Who Wants to be a Millionaire, Are You Smarter Than A Fifth Grader, etc.  

Holzhauer is good because as a gambler, he greatest asset is his short term memory.  Card players watch the cards in play and rely on their short term memory for their livelihood.  It's getting boring at this juncture.  I'd like to see what he could do without the flash cards.


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Latest update - he's won 31 or 32 in a row now and his total is $2,382,583 as of today's Jeopardy.
> ...



Answer: What is Porter Rockwell is a retard?


----------



## the other mike (May 31, 2019)

Alex Trebek has been saying "Welcome to the James Holtzhaer show."


----------



## the other mike (May 31, 2019)

I took a still-shot of the score about 2/3 of the way through today's show--check out the dude in the middle at -$400.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 31, 2019)

Angelo said:


> I took a still-shot of the score about 2/3 of the way through today's show--check out the dude in the middle at -$400.



Yeah, it was kinda touch and go, but he ended the round with 800 dollars to the good, and was there for Final Jeopardy.  He still ended up in 3rd though.

James is gonna be there again on Monday, and I've got a feeling that he's gonna break Jennings' record for the most money earned.

Wonder if he's then going to go after Jennings' record for the most appearances, or is he going to get bored around 3 million and simply lose?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2019)

He is now $58,000 from the Jeopardy record 
Should break it on Monday. $58 k is a bad day for him


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 3, 2019)

OMG

He Lost!


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 3, 2019)

What an historic takedown

Holzhauer still didn’t miss any questions and got the Final Jeopardy question right. But the woman got both Daily Doubles in the Double Jeopardy round and nailed the Final Jeopardy question


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 3, 2019)

Some girl is beating him going into final jeopardy.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 3, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Holtzhauer gets 97 percent of the answers correct and he plays with confidence he will know the answer
> ...


But Jeopardy is not 'every conceivable subject'. The questions are the stars..and they are designed to flatter the ego of the audience..and keep them watching. There is definitely a Jeopardy demographic..and they are the ones who pay the bills.

A rigorous study of the questions asked..over 20 years...provides a clear indication of what areas are most likely to be explored..the rest is study and native intelligence--as well as a killer brand of gamesmanship.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 3, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




That's all well and good, but the flash cards being used contain most of the answers to the questions.  Tonight's episode reminded me of a WWE wrestling match as Holzhauer did not predictably get all the Daily Doubles and then wagered so low in final that he was destined to lose.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 4, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



I'm guessing that the reason he wagered so low was that he was in second place going into Final Jeopardy, and he knew that if she got the answer right, she had enough money to beat him by a dollar, and, looking at what she wagered for final, that is exactly what she was doing.  He figured she was going to know it (she had done so well in the previous rounds), and wanted to bow out gracefully.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 4, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


She had to wager close to double or nothing in case he did the same

If they both were wrong, he would have won
If both were right, she would win
If he was right and she was wrong, he wins
Opposite and she wins


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Yeah, but he watched how she played, and used that to decide how much he would wager.  He knew she was in it to win it when she hit the daily double and took the lead and kept it.  He knew she would wager enough to win, and based on how she had played the first 2 rounds, he figured that it was a pretty good bet she would get the answer right. 

Remember......................he is a professional gambler, and knows how to read the odds.  He figured he was beat, and decided to bow out gracefully, BUT, his low wager also reflected that he knew she would have to go almost double in order to win, and if she didn't know it, he would have still had enough money to win.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 4, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Usually he gets all the daily doubles or at least two

What hurt him was the first question which came up daily double, so he could only wager 1000.......usually he got 10,000 on that question after racking up some points first

Emma hit both daily doubles in the second round. He couldn’t recover

Only one question was missed on the entire show


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



That play was a built in dodge.  Watch the episode again.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Are you a communist, faggot, or idiot?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 5, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


The man knows wagering


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 5, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


All would consider you a retard


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He also knew too many answers without those flash cards... to which were admitted to, BTW.  He always bid big on Daily Doubles, and all of a sudden, he's dumber than a box of rocks and his experience ringing in is overcome with a newcomer???


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Most would call you an idiot for starting shit you can't back up.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 5, 2019)

The new champ looked like Holthauer in the first round
She looked like a deer in the headlights in the second round and blew the fInal Jeopardy question


----------



## the other mike (Jun 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> I'm guessing that the reason he wagered so low was that he was in second place going into Final Jeopardy, and he knew that if she got the answer right, she had enough money to beat him by a dollar, and, looking at what she wagered for final, that is exactly what she was doing.  He figured she was going to know it (she had done so well in the previous rounds), and wanted to bow out gracefully.


From what I understand he wagered low so the 3rd place guy wouldn't beat him or something confusing like that.


rightwinger said:


> The new champ looked like Holthauer in the first round
> She looked like a deer in the headlights in the second round and blew the fInal Jeopardy question


So she already lost ?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 5, 2019)

Angelo said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing that the reason he wagered so low was that he was in second place going into Final Jeopardy, and he knew that if she got the answer right, she had enough money to beat him by a dollar, and, looking at what she wagered for final, that is exactly what she was doing.  He figured she was going to know it (she had done so well in the previous rounds), and wanted to bow out gracefully.
> ...


Nope 
She had enough in Final Jeopardy that she couldn’t be beat

But after a huge first round, she was nothing in the second


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 6, 2019)

Well, it looks like Jeopardy is back to it's normal ebbs and flows.  The champ lost today. 

Too bad, she was so close to the 100,000 dollar mark (that is what gets you invited back for the champion tournament).


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 6, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, it looks like Jeopardy is back to it's normal ebbs and flows.  The champ lost today.
> 
> Too bad, she was so close to the 100,000 dollar mark (that is what gets you invited back for the champion tournament).


She was smart but lacked a killer instinct


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 11, 2019)

james threw the game.....


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 11, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> james threw the game.....



No he didn't.  He was in second place, and knew that there was no amount he could bet to beat her.  His best hope was to bet light and hope that she bet heavy and missed the question.

I mean, for crying out loud, the dude is a professional gambler and knows how  to read the odds, and what strategy would be the best course of action.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 11, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > james threw the game.....
> ...


i dont buy it,i was answering questions he did not even buzz in on...me a dumbass.....he just lost interest...


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 11, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> james threw the game.....


Why?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 11, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > james threw the game.....
> ...



He threw the game.  Watch the episode again.  Watch the man's body language BEFORE the game begins.  Why doesn't he know more answers?  After a month of using the thing to buzz in, he gets taken by a newcomer that easily?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 12, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


exactly....i just dont know why after going through all this and getting so close he didnt at least stay until he broke the record...


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 12, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



James came onto the scene when it was announced that Trebek had a bad prognosis and major health scare.  He lost after Trebek announced his symptoms were in remission.

James is a professional gambler.  He had the advantage of good short term memory.  Jeopardy preps its contestants with flash cards.  Among those flash cards, I'd be willing to bet are a LOT of the upcoming questions.  So, they simply fed the champion with fewer of the relevant questions in his flash cards.  Then, he had to rely on his real knowledge.  Consequently, he lost - though he did apply the principles of betting averages in Final Jeopardy.


----------

